# 1988 280Zx T



## aoua (Jul 20, 2007)

Firstly, GREAT FORUM!!!!


First post,

I need some advice,

White 1988 280zx turbo.

This car has been sitting for 3 years, not started once has 116000kms, body in good condition, red leather, never accidented, wondering how much it is worth....

Kind regards,

aoua


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

aoua said:


> Firstly, GREAT FORUM!!!!
> 
> 
> First post,
> ...


Edmunds.com and KellyBlueBook.com will give you a good estament on price. If you are trying to sell to a fellow enthusiast you'll need to take a lot of pictures and post them for a general price.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Its actually a 300ZX, not a 280ZX. Or it's not a 1988. Post some pics so we can determine what it actually is.


----------

